# Attaching downspout to stone wall?



## applebuilder (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for a non-intensive way to attach a downspout to a stone wall. I'm not sure if it's real stone, it might even be some kind of moulded plaster. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

masonry anchors and gutter straps. Or is this a trick question? Drill a hole with a carbide tipped masonry bit using a hammer drill and use tapcon screws or plastic anchors with #10 X 1" SMS screws.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Bob Mariani said:


> masonry anchors and gutter straps. Or is this a trick question? Drill a hole with a carbide tipped masonry bit using a hammer drill and use tapcon screws or plastic anchors with #10 X 1" SMS screws.


Agreed.

Also, if the stone is flush to the mortar joints, then shoot for the mortar. It will be easier to drill.

Ed


----------



## applebuilder (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I was afraid I'd have to drill into the wall but I guess there's no way around it.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Use a 1/4" Carbide bit by 3 1/2" in length, but NOT a regular drill. You need either a Hammer Drill or a Rotary Hammer Drill.

Drill into the mortar joints if possible and they align correctly, since the mortar is softer than the stone.

Ed


----------

